# Programm Mac zum konvertieren von MPEG Film



## dirkgently (13. September 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein paar MPEG2 Filme, die ich in der Bildgröße ändern möchte.
Was für ein Programm auf dem Mac empfiehlt sich denn dafür?
Ich hab da leider nicht so den Überblick.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## akrite (13. September 2008)

...was spricht gegen Apples Quicktime Pro ? Damit kannst Du die optische Größe, die Kompession, die Framerate (soweit ich mich erinnere) und das Kodierungsformat frei wählen.


----------



## dirkgently (13. September 2008)

Hi !
Vielen Dank.
Ja, QuickTime würde ich auch am liebsten verwenden, 
allerdings finde ich in den Möglichkeiten zum Export kein MPEG2 Format
(nur einige andere Formate, darunter MPEG4)
Da ich gelesen habe, das MPEG2 für DVD verwendet wird, möchte ich schon in diesem Format bleiben.


----------



## akrite (13. September 2008)

...klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch , aber schau mal bei  Avidemux  vorbei, ist zwar ein Videoschnittprogramm aber kann auch ins DVD-Format exportieren - OpenSource !


----------



## dirkgently (16. September 2008)

OK.
Vielen Dank!


----------

